# I want to teach my son how to solder.



## LarryHolmes (Feb 14, 2013)

I have heard that leaded solder is restricted in Europe.

I have some old solder which contains lead; I would prefer not to use this with my son, I am consider using kester lead free solder however I am not sure if it will work with my old 15 watt solder iron. I have heard lead free solder needs higher temperature to melt. Does anyone know if I need a hotter solder iron or will I be fine with my 15 watt solder iron? 

What other soldering accessories would you recommend, would a flux pen be useful. 

Also regarding removing solder, is a de-solder pump better than a de-solder braid.

Thank you in advance
Larry


----------



## Nelson (Feb 14, 2013)

You could try it and see, though it probably won't work as well as you would like. I don't use lead-free solder, but I sometimes desolder equipment that was soldered with lead-free solder. When I do, I use an 800 degree tip in my Weller soldering station. Otherwise I would use a 700 degree tip for leaded solder. The key to how well your iron works is its tip temperature. Most inexpensive low-wattage soldering irons do not have any temperature regulation so its hard to say how well it will work.

I've never acquired the "knack" to using desoldering pumps, though others have told me that they work very well. I use desoldering braid, but my luck has been hit and miss with quality. I like the stuff I'm using right now, but I have no idea where I bought it! Internet searches have not revealed any sources. I probably bought it at a hamfest.

Hopefully others will jump in that have more experience with lead-free solder!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 14, 2013)

LarryHolmes said:


> ...Does anyone know if I need a hotter solder iron or will I be fine with my 15 watt solder iron?


I'm not sure I've ever used "100% lead-free solder." I probably wouldn't like it. Start him off right, with a temperature-controlled soldering station, rather than a fixed-watt iron. Needn't be expensive; needn't be a Weller. Soldering Station Features Continuously Variable Power Between 5-40W, a 1.5mm Pointed Tip: Amazon.com: Power & Hand Tools See the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/28971-new-solder-iron.html and/or type soldering station into CB's search box.


LarryHolmes said:


> ... What other soldering accessories would you recommend? Would a flux pen be useful.


I don't think I've ever used a flux pen. My solder has the flux inside. As for other soldering accessories, a PanaVise-type tool is invaluable. If using leaded solder, a fume exhaust is a good thing. Along with all other recommended PPE.


LarryHolmes said:


> ... Also regarding removing solder, is a de-solder pump better than a de-solder braid.


Different tools for different applications. I believe member STEVETERRY got his famous job looking after the first memory console on Broadway for the original _A Chorus Line _production because he owned a solder-sucker.

The majority of work we do in the entertainment industry is building/repairing cables, most often of the XLR variety. If you want him to learn PC board-level repair, he needs an electronics course in conjunction.
.


----------



## cpf (Feb 14, 2013)

The iron is key with lead-free, and if you're trying to start anyone on soldering, you don't want them getting frustrated. I'd just give it a try with the iron you have to see how much difficulty he will have.

Re. Solder removing pumps: definitely requires some practice to get the technique down, but once you do they're great. Honestly, I've never used the braided removal stuff, but I'd imagine its easier (and more compact!), at the cost of being a consumable.

One essential accessory: sponge.


----------



## museav (Feb 14, 2013)

cpf said:


> One essential accessory: sponge.


Sponge, clamp, sucker...sounds more like preparing for surgery than soldering!


----------



## Van (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a 80mm computer fan that has an adapter so it fits on my "helping hands' solder tool. I have a USB adapter on it so it can suck fumes away from my face while I'm working. I prefer Silver Bearing solder for working on electronics. I prefer a 15 watt iron when working on electronics, mush less likely to fry components via heat or voltage. Sponge for cleaning, I like the tip cleaner stuff too... I can't think of the name, it's like flux but you dunk your tip in it to help keep it from oxidizing... Oh, I greatly prefer a bulb actuated desoldering iron or plunger type desoldering tool to the use of desoldering braid. I hate that stuff! I can't count the number of times I've pulled a trace off of a board because of it.


----------



## jayvee (Apr 1, 2022)

Has anyone mentioned one of the little gold metal spongey brillo thingies for tip cleaning? I love mine.


----------



## MRW Lights (Apr 1, 2022)

The rise of the necro post! I always love when posts come back to haunt the boards... especially from a one and done poster. I wonder if they ever saw the responses and if their son got into soldering 10 years later...

Oh but also giant +1 for the metal spongey brillo thingie, but on the topic what's your favorite soldering iron? I have mine, but I won't give it away just yet! I might also have 4 different ones... but there is 1 to rule them all!

Please forgive me... I've been on set for 6 hours hired for a job as house lighting tech for a venue film shoot and so far I have unplugged an LED driver that was too noisy... send snacks....


----------



## jayvee (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh, I think it's my fault! I was searching for lead-free vs lead solder and it seems I'm an Accidental Resurrectionist.


----------



## Van (Apr 1, 2022)

I have a 20 something Weller station someone gave me "because it just quit working". Opened it up and found a blown fuse, soldered in a new one and it fired right up. Then I plugged in the pencil. Someone had just destroyed the windings inside. Well, It's a Weller, just need to order a new pencil... $150 bucks? for just the pencil? Are you freaking kidding?


----------



## jtweigandt (Apr 1, 2022)

This little baby changed my soldering life. Portable, no cord in the way. Very controllable heat. Mine is this unit but under a different badge. 
Your mileage may vary.. but the speed, the fine tip, and the control are primo. I have read some things about static in a butane pen... but I have successfully rebedded loose IC chips
on a circuit board. Have not done anything like a full blown computer motherboard.


----------



## MRW Lights (Apr 1, 2022)

jtweigandt said:


> This little baby changed my soldering life. Portable, no cord in the way. Very controllable heat. Mine is this unit but under a different badge.
> Your mileage may vary.. but the speed, the fine tip, and the control are primo. I have read some things about static in a butane pen... but I have successfully rebedded loose IC chips
> on a circuit board. Have not done anything like a full blown computer motherboard.View attachment 22912



I very much have and love one of these as well. 110% saved my butt a number of times fixing wiring in some MR16 zip strips.


----------



## brucek (Apr 1, 2022)

My field soldering iron is a weller station that I replaced the weller connectors with 3 pin xlrs so I can extend the iron as needed with mic cable. Also important is the double sided clips to hold things onto things for soldering. And I use a tiny tip for components/pcb's or building small connectors, and a larger tip for desoldering and larger connectors.

I find a trick for lead free is using the hotter tip, and being able to hold the connection still long enough to cool. I avoid lead free if I can get away with it. Silver solder is a good lead free to work with but is much more expensive.

I've yet to find a butane iron I like.


----------



## microstar (Apr 1, 2022)

I tried braid and cheap manual vacuum bulbs/pumps for years and everything was always a mess. I've had an electric vacuum desolder station for the last few years and I feel like I've gone to heaven.
Bought it on sale from Parts Express and it's one of the best purchases I've ever made. Mine is the earlier version of the one below that they sell now. Mine does not have the soldering gun.


----------



## almorton (Apr 1, 2022)

Buying leaded solder here in the UK is not easy; you need to be able to show that you have a professional *need* for solder containing lead.


----------

